# L1 pressure



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, when my pressure starts to idle, it seems to be around 1.4. Have others left theirs at that setting or does anyone run a reduced pressure profile?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Idle mine is at 1.2 I think. Was like that out the box. Yours was from a previous owner? They may hage adjusted theirs upwards depending in their ambient temperature. On the londinium site there is a thread re pstat settings and ambient temperatures.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, I have just managed to read the blog martin. It is all about ambient room temp and since mine is in the same room as the central heating, I am going to switch it down to 1.2 and see what happens


----------

